# Neues Handy durch Vertragsverlängerung



## Wendigo (16. Juni 2013)

*Neues Handy durch Vertragsverlängerung*

Hallo,

ich bin Kunde der Telekom und es steht bald die Vertragsverlängerung an. Derzeitig habe ich das HTC Wilfire S. Bin mäßig damit zufrieden, da der Telefonspeicher sehr klein ist. Regelmäßige Speicherprobleme sind Alltag!

Ich habe den Vertrag  Call & Surf XS. Das neue Handy soll max. 150 Euro kosten. 

Das Handy sollte über einen großen internen Speicher verfügen. Ebenso wäre mir eine akzeptable Akkugröße wichtig. Der Akku soll min. 2 Tage halten. Ein riesiger Prügel solls auch nicht sein.

Derzeitig habe ich das Samsung Galaxy S3 mini ins Auge gefasst. Der Akku soll aber auch bei diesem Handy nicht so mega sein. 

Das Angebot der Telekom sieht wie folgt aus:

Handys & Zubehr im Telekom Mobilfunk-Online-Shop | Telekom


----------



## majinvegeta20 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Handy durch Vertragsverlängerung*

Da es ja komplett neue Tarife gibt, würde ich dir den Complete Comfort S + Samsung Galaxy S2 oder das HTC One SV empfehlen. 
Tarif kostet 35 euro + das Handy 1 €

In den Tarif enthalten ist:
- Telekom Mobilfunk Flat
- 100 Minuten in alle Netze
- SMS Flat in alle Netze
- Daten Flat mit 500 MB und bis zu 16 MBit/s

Wenn du noch unter bzw noch 25 Jahre alt bist, kannst du zwischen diesen 2 Optionen dir eine dazu aussuchen:
+ 50 Inklusivminuten
oder
+ 200 MB Highspeed-Volumen


Samsung Galaxy S2
http://www.t-mobile.de/shop/handy/0,,2963-_284600-2723-11829;CNC-0,00.html


HTC One SV
HTC One SV wei Handy mit und ohne Vertrag | Telekom

Falls du noch das One S bekommst, würde ich lieber das, als das SV nehmen...aufgrund der größeren Speichers, höheren Auflösung und besseren Kamera. 


Zum S3 mini würde ich gar nicht greifen.

Wenn du mehr willst, musst du leider auch tiefer in die Tasche greifen. ^^
Zum Beispiel Samsung Galaxy S3 für 79,95 € oder Samsung Galaxy S3 LTE für 99,95€.

Aber meintest ja auch, das es nicht zu groß sein sollte.


----------



## Wendigo (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Handy durch Vertragsverlängerung*

Irgendwie sind mir 35 Euro zu viel für en Handy im Monat. Ne SMS Flat brauche ich dank whats app auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Handy durch Vertragsverlängerung*



Wendigo schrieb:


> Irgendwie sind mir 35 Euro zu viel für en Handy im Monat. Ne SMS Flat brauche ich dank whats app auch nicht wirklich.


 
Dann bleibt dir nur der Complete Comfort XS und den würde ich wenn ich du wäre nicht grad empfehlen!
Warum? Internet Datenvolumen nur 100 mb! Handy sowieso dann um einiges teurer.
Telefonieren & Surfen | Complete Comfort | Telekom

Dann kauf dir lieber das Handy so und nimm den Comfort S ohne Handy für ca 27 Euro. 
Wenn dir das auch noch zu teuer ist, dann musst du wohl den Anbieter wechseln. Das beste Netz hat halt seinen Preis.


----------



## Wendigo (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Handy durch Vertragsverlängerung*

Mit dem Netz bin ich sehr zufrieden. Bin auch schon seit 11 Jahren bei der Telekom. Die 20% Nachlass sind auch nicht so reizvoll. Ich frage mich ja, ob es da etwas Spielraum gibt. Gerade auch wegen den 11 Jahren.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Handy durch Vertragsverlängerung*

Der einzige Spielraum der dir bleibt ist momentan dieses Angebot:
Die ersten 6 Monate statt 35 Euro, 30 Euro im Monat für den Complete Comfort S. Und das gilt eigentlich auch nur für Neukunden.

Wenn du noch Festnetzkunde bist vielleicht da nochmal 1-2 Monate Grundpreisbefreiung. Aber mehr auch nicht. ^^

Wirst da kaum mehr drehen können. 

Beziehe auch seit über 10 Jahren den Strom und das Wasser vom selben Anbieter, trotzdem zahle ich nicht weniger. Sowas ist längst kein Argument mehr.


----------



## Wendigo (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Handy durch Vertragsverlängerung*

Dennoch werde ich das Argument anführen 

Und zum Comfort S hast du die attraktivsten Handys angeführt?


----------



## Laudian (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Handy durch Vertragsverlängerung*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Beziehe auch seit über 10 Jahren den Strom und das Wasser vom selben Anbieter, trotzdem zahle ich nicht weniger. Sowas ist längst kein Argument mehr.


 
Das würde ich nicht pauschalisieren. Mein Vater ist jetzt seit 15 Jahren E-Plus Kunde, und bekommt deswegen glaube ich 30% auf alle Tarife.

Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, und es wurde mir auch von meinem "Stamm-Telekom-Händler" bestätigt, dass die Verkäufer am Telefon für gewöhnlich mehr Spielraum haben als die in den Filialen. Deswegen würde ich auf jeden Fall erstmal bei denen Anrufen und gucken ob du da was raushandeln kannst.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Handy durch Vertragsverlängerung*

Am Telefon ja, aber da musst du auch aufpassen, das dir nicht sonst etwas angedreht wird. 
Zudem musst du dann auf dein Telefon warten und kannst es vorher nicht austesten bzw. Funktionen näher erklären oder zeigen lassen und das wichtigste das Telefon nicht sofort mitnehmen. ^^

Das was du mit den 30% anführst ist einfach Kulanz und kein muss. So etwas klappt meist nur wenn du mit Kündigung drohst. Ob das dann die feine Englische ist, ist wieder eine andere Sache. 

Ich mein, man ist zufrieden und tut dann so etwas...irgendwie konfus. 
Man kann auch ruhig den normalen Preis bezahlen. Im Restaurant wo alles paletti war, spare ich schließlich auch nicht am Trinkgeld, oder? 

Naja versuchen kann man es ja mal.


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Handy durch Vertragsverlängerung*

Schon mal daran gedacht auf Prepaid um zu steigen?
Da hast bei Congstar (D1) für 10euro eine 500mb flat und alles andere kostet 9cent egal in welches Netz.
Nachteil du musst dir das Handy extra kaufen aber das S3mini bekommst ja günstig und die Ersparnis zum Vertrag sollte das wieder schnell rein holen.
Schau mal bei Congstar auf die Seite.

@ Post vorher
Wenn du aber das gleiche und genauso gute Essen wo anders günstiger bekommst gehst du dort erst gar nicht essen


----------



## Z28LET (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Handy durch Vertragsverlängerung*

Mal so als Frage, warum nicht den vorhandenen Vertrag behalten, also den Vertrag verlängern, wie er oben geschrieben hat?

Auf einen aktualisierten Tarif umzusteigen macht nicht immer Sinn. 
Die neuen Mobilvertragstrarife der Telekom finde ich auch nicht so prall!

Ansonsten könnte man sich für die Verlängerung auch die Prämie geben lassen und die in ein eigenes Handy investieren.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (17. Juni 2013)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> @ Post vorher
> Wenn du aber das gleiche und genauso gute Essen wo anders günstiger bekommst gehst du dort erst gar nicht essen



Na dich will ich ja nicht als Freund haben, wenn ich ein Restaurant besitze. Ach komm nicht mehr zu dir kostet woanders 5 euro weniger.

Diese Geiz ist geil Mentalität die seit längerem herrscht nervt so langsam. Da macht man es schon günstiger und die Leute beschweren sich immer noch. 

Ich hätte gern einen Intel Core i7, aber bitte für max. 100 Euro, so wie die Leute in Indien. 

Wenn einem das zu teuer ist, das muss man sich halt anderweitig umsehen und Abstriche machen...sei es in der Qualität oder vom Service.
Ich geh auch nicht in ein Schuhgeschäft rein und meckere darüber, warum die Schuhe hier so teuer sind und die bei KIK soviel günstiger. 

Hört mal auf ständig diesen Vergleich größter Anbieter gegen billigsten Anbieter.
Die Preise kann man nicht vergleichen und letztendlich spart man dafür auch woanders.
Muss aber auch jeder selbst wissen, ob ihm das reicht oder nicht. Das kann keiner dem anderen sagen. Muss jeder selbst wissen. ^^



Z28LET schrieb:


> Mal so als Frage, warum nicht den vorhandenen Vertrag behalten, also den Vertrag verlängern, wie er oben geschrieben hat?
> 
> Auf einen aktualisierten Tarif umzusteigen macht nicht immer Sinn.
> Die neuen Mobilvertragstrarife der Telekom finde ich auch nicht so prall!
> ...



39,95 Euro in alle Netze mit dem besten Netz und noch dazu im fixem LTE Netz. 
Zusätzlich Hotspot flat. Vorher hatt sowas mindestens das doppelte gekostet. 
Wer sich mit billigen Netzen von o2 & co begnügen will, bitte.
Wer das beste Netz will zahlt nun mal auch mehr als woanders....immer diese Vergleiche. 

Zum TE nochmal, wenn du mit der Firma an sich zufrieden warst, dann entweder mehr Geld für auch MEHR (vergessen manche hier) ausgeben, ansonsten zur Budget Marke Congstar ausweichen. Dafür dann aber bei Problemen etc. alles selber klären. 
Abstriche musst du so oder so machen, sei es beim Geld oder bei dem was du durch den niedrigeren Preis einsparst.


----------



## Z28LET (17. Juni 2013)

Aha, war mir nicht bewusst, dass die Telekom einem dann einen neuen Tarif gibt, wenn der eigene nicht mehr für neukunden verfügbar ist. 

Bisher hab ich sowas noch nicht gehabt, bin aber auch erst ein Jahr bei der Telekom. 
Für meinen Tarif complete comfort s finde ich auch keinen passenden Ersatz. 

Wenn man was nicht braucht, warum dann mehr zahlen?
Ich würde auch sagen, wenn keiner der Telekom Verträge passt, dann mal congstar prepaid probieren. Wenns nicht gefällt, kann man ja monatsweise wieder kündigen. 



> Ich hätte gern einen Intel Core i7, aber bitte für max. 100 Euro, so wie die Leute in Indien.
> 
> Wenn einem das zu teuer ist, das muss man sich halt anderweitig umsehen und Abstriche machen...sei es in der Qualität oder vom Service.
> Ich geh auch nicht in ein Schuhgeschäft rein und meckere darüber, warum die Schuhe hier so teuer sind und die bei KIK soviel günstiger.
> ...



Ich denke den Teil beziehst du nicht mehr auf mein Posting!


----------



## majinvegeta20 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Handy durch Vertragsverlängerung*



Z28LET schrieb:


> Aha, war mir nicht bewusst, dass die Telekom einem dann einen neuen Tarif gibt, wenn der eigene nicht mehr für neukunden verfügbar ist.
> 
> Bisher hab ich sowas noch nicht gehabt, bin aber auch erst ein Jahr bei der Telekom.
> Für meinen Tarif complete comfort s finde ich auch keinen passenden Ersatz.
> ...



Wenn er kein neues Handy will, kann er ja auch seinen Tarif solange verlängern wie er lustig ist, das ist ja auch dann kein Problem. 
Welchen Tarif hast du denn? Complete Comfort S kannste ja gar nicht haben, wenn du schon nen Jahr dabei bist. 

Edit.


Z28LET schrieb:


> Ich denke den Teil beziehst du nicht mehr auf mein Posting!


Jap, sorry...schon editiert.


----------



## PriQ (17. Juni 2013)

Congstar ist ja auch Telekom. Wird schon nicht so verkehrt sein! 

Zum Handy: Ein S2 würde ich nicht nehmen. Ich kann da nur für meins sprechen; das ist absoluter Müll. Es hakt, ruckelt, stürzt ab und was weiß ich nicht alles.

Vielleicht klappts mit diesen Custom-ROMs besser. Aber ich erwarte schon, dass ein recht modernes Gerät out of the box läuft.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Handy durch Vertragsverlängerung*



PriQ schrieb:


> Congstar ist ja auch Telekom. Wird schon nicht so verkehrt sein!
> 
> Zum Handy: Ein S2 würde ich nicht nehmen. Ich kann da nur für meins sprechen; das ist absoluter Müll. Es hakt, ruckelt, stürzt ab und was weiß ich nicht alles.
> 
> Vielleicht klappts mit diesen Custom-ROMs besser. Aber ich erwarte schon, dass ein recht modernes Gerät out of the box läuft.



Congstar ist die Tochterfirma und nutzt das selbe Netz. Fertig. Mehr nicht.
Hast keine Shops oder der gleichen und die Hotline kostet immer extra. Heißt also der ganze Service würde wegfallen. ^^
(Schadensfall, Verlängerung, Optionen, Kartentausch, Information bzw Beratung etc...)

Er will eins mit großen Speicher und langer Akku Laufzeit, noch dazu eins was die Telekom in seinem Fall anbietet und nicht zu groß ist. 
Da ginge halt nur das S2 oder halt das HTC ONE S.

Abstürze wäre mir neu. Zumal das Android ja auch aktualisiert wurden ist. Aber nun gut, kann halt bei jedem Handy vorkommen, nur sollte man dann nicht die komplette Reihe verfluchen, es sei denn es war nun wirklich dein 2 oder 3 Gerät gewesen.


----------



## PriQ (17. Juni 2013)

Auch die aktuellste Version bringt keine Abhilfe. Vielleicht hab ich auch ein Montagsmodell :p

Durch das ganze Akku raus/rein ist mir hinten die Kappe nach nem Jahr eingerissen. Die kleinen Haken zur Befestigung habe ich nur noch vereinzelt.

Vielleicht wäre ja ein gebrauchtes, neueres Handy auch in Ordnung?!
Zumindest wenn der Vertrag dann entsprechend günstiger wird durch Rabatt.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Handy durch Vertragsverlängerung*

Denke wenn der TE auf den Service verzichten kann, dann handy lieber so kaufen und entweder bestehenden Vertrag so wie er ist verlängern oder auf congstar wechseln, wenn er wie der hier erwähnte Service nicht benötigt. 

Dann kauf dir aber auch ein anderes Gerät und nicht die hier aufgeführten. Da gibt es noch so ein paar Kandidaten, die die Telekom nur leider nicht anbietet. ^^


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Handy durch Vertragsverlängerung*

Also, ich hatte Anfang 2012 meinen Vertrag verlängert mit Tarifwechsel und Smartphone - pro Monat zahl ich 30€, das ist nicht mehr als davor, es kam aber neu dazu ne Internet"Flat" (200MB, dann langsam) und statt 60 nun 120 Freiminuten. Kostenfrei am Wochenende zu Festnetz und D1 hab ich auch, hatte ich aber zuvor auch schon.

Im Nachhinein hat sich das ganz klar NICHT gelohnt. Ich vertelefoniere vlt 40-50 Min im Schnitt pro Monat, komme alle 3 Monate für die letzte Woche des Monats über die 200MB und muss SMS noch separat zahlen, von denen ich zwar nicht viele schreibe, aber: wenn man auf der einen Seite 2-3€ für SMS extra zahlt und auf der anderen fast immer 60 oder mehr Minuten über hat, dann passt der Vertrag einfach nicht so ganz... ich hätte lieber zu Congstar wechseln sollen, das waren damals 10€ für 500MB-Flat, und bei meinem Telefonie+SMS_Verhalten wären es pro Monat vlt weitere 5-8€ geworden (9Cent pro MIn/SMS). Also ganz sicher keine 20€/Monat, zumal ich meine Freiminuten oft nur nutze, WEIL ich sie habe - mit Prepaid würd ich vlt pro Monat nur 20 Min telefonieren ^^ und mein Smartphone von damals hätte mich neu 250€ gekostet, also pro Monat quasi 10€ für die 2 Jahre. 

Bei den aktuellen TMobile-Verträgen würde ansonsten zu MIR der XS passen, WENN der nicht nur 100MB pro Monat hätte... die 50 SMS aus dem Vertrag würd ich eh niemals nur Ansatzweise verbrauchen, aber in der Summe wäre der Vertrag billiger als mein jetziger und hat alles, was ich brauche - bis auf die eben nur 100MB, das ist echt viel zu wenig... der Vertrag S wiederum hat an sich "zu viele" Minuten, zumal ja Anrufe zu D1/telekom-Netz eh gratis sind (die meisten, die ich oft anrufe, haben tmobile), und auch die SMS-FLAT ist für mich unnötig - dafür hat der 500MB/Monat. An sich okay, aber: im zweiten Jahr wäre der dann teurer als mein jetziger Vertrag... und teurer als Prepaid bei MEINEM Telefonie-Verhalten sowieso...


Soll heißen: wenn Dein Telefonie-Verhalten nicht zufällig dem Nahekommt, was bei den Verträgen mit dabei ist, dann bist Du idR mit nem Prepaid-Vertrag plus separatem Kauf eines Handys besser bedient. Außer du legst extrem viel Wert auf Service (ich bin seit 2001 bei tmobile und hab in der ganzen Zeit vielleicht insgesamt 4-5 mal den Service benötigt, der aber dann auch immer sehr gut war)


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Handy durch Vertragsverlängerung*


Sorry aber das ist Blödsinn. Geh ma mal anders vor.
Du hast ein Restaurant und zahlst immer 35€ und darfst soviel Essen wie du willst aber im allgemeinen reicht dir ein Schnitzel mit Pommes was so 8€ kostet. Gehst du da dann trotzdem immer dort essen? Oder suchst du dir ein Restaurant wo du nur das zahlst was du auch wirklich ißt?


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Handy durch Vertragsverlängerung*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Sorry aber das ist Blödsinn. Geh ma mal anders vor.
> Du hast ein Restaurant und zahlst immer 35€ und darfst soviel Essen wie du willst aber im allgemeinen reicht dir ein Schnitzel mit Pommes was so 8€ kostet. Gehst du da dann trotzdem immer dort essen? Oder suchst du dir ein Restaurant wo du nur das zahlst was du auch wirklich ißt?


 
Genau das mein ich ja auch, daher sollte man ja eben auch immer vorher schauen, was man überhaupt braucht. Ich hab mich durch ein Guthaben "verführen" lassen, so dass meine SMS für eine Weile für lau waren (hab ich inzwischen aufgebraucht), und durch das Smartphone, das ich ohne Vertragsverlängerung erst 2-3 Monate später hätte kaufen können, und auch durch mein "Stammkunde sein"...   und im Nachhinein gesehen hätte ich lieber auf Prepaid wechseln sollen, selbst wenn ich dann halt mal nen Monat 100€ im Minus bin wegen des Smartphonekaufs, FALLS ich unbedingt sofort das Smartphone hätte haben wollen. Hätte ich vermutlich eh nicht gemacht, denn der alte Vertrag hatt keine Internetflat und wäre noch 5 Monate gelaufen, da wäre es also Schwachsinn gewesen, sich schon Monate vor Vertragsende ein Smartphone zu kaufen... 

Allerdings ist der Unterschied bei mir jetzt auch nicht sooo groß - ich zahl nicht 35€ und käme mit nur 8€ aus, aber so 5-10€ je nach Monat würde ich sparen, in der Summe sind das dann auch sicher mind 100€ am Ende der 24 Monate...


----------



## majinvegeta20 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Handy durch Vertragsverlängerung*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Sorry aber das ist Blödsinn. Geh ma mal anders vor.
> Du hast ein Restaurant und zahlst immer 35€ und darfst soviel Essen wie du willst aber im allgemeinen reicht dir ein Schnitzel mit Pommes was so 8€ kostet. Gehst du da dann trotzdem immer dort essen? Oder suchst du dir ein Restaurant wo du nur das zahlst was du auch wirklich ißt?


 
Du gehst grad von einer Person aus, der weniger ausreicht.
ICH spreche von einem gleichwertigen Angebot sprich beides soviel essen wie du willst, bekommst aber bei dem anderen eine bessere Qualität geboten. Sei es das Essen selbst, das Ambiente, der Service etc... 

Also bitte vorher verstehen was ich mein, bevor man solche Dinge beantwortet. 


An so manch andere im Forum gerichtet...
Erst schreiben das man ja ne Allnet Flat usw. für weniger bekommt und dann auf einmal sagen:
"Jaaaa komm ja mit weniger aus." Was´n nun?


----------



## Wendigo (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Handy durch Vertragsverlängerung*

Die 3 Monate Kündigsfrist ist schon übertreten. Vielleicht verlängere ich vorerst 1 Jahr mangels Angebotbandbreite. Ich werde das mal telefonisch abklären. Vielleicht ergibt sich ja noch was.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Handy durch Vertragsverlängerung*



Wendigo schrieb:


> Die 3 Monate Kündigsfrist ist schon übertreten. Vielleicht verlängere ich vorerst 1 Jahr mangels Angebotbandbreite. Ich werde das mal telefonisch abklären. Vielleicht ergibt sich ja noch was.


 
Ist ja jetzt nun schon. 
Wenn du selbst etwas dran änderst, verlängert sich das Ganze um weitere *2 *Jahre!


----------



## Wendigo (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Handy durch Vertragsverlängerung*

Ja, wenn ich ein Handy nehme, verängert es sich um 2 Jahre. Wenn ich nichts mache, dann nur um 1 Jahr.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Handy durch Vertragsverlängerung*

Du hast folgendes geschrieben "Vielleicht verlängere ich vorerst 1 Jahr mangels Angebotbandbreite"
Das ist doch schon verlängert...da gibt es kein vielleicht. 

Und auch wenn du jetzt nur den neuen Tarif ohne Gerät nehmen solltest, verlängert sich dieser um 2 Jahre. 
Gut ansonsten verstanden wie du es wohl gemeint hast.


----------



## Wendigo (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Handy durch Vertragsverlängerung*

Kündigen kann ich nicht mehr. Daher verlängere ich meinen Vertrag ob ich will oder nicht. Den Tarif ändere ich dann natürlich auch nicht. Wozu auch? Preislich und von den Leistungen her macht das keinen Unterschied.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Handy durch Vertragsverlängerung*

Hast es noch nicht verstanden, wie ich es gemeint hatte...DU musst da selbst nichts verlängern. Das wurde schon erledigt.
Weil du immer schreibst, das du deinen Vertrag also verlängerst. 
Darauf wollte ich nur hinaus. 

Zum Satz: "Preislich und von den Leistungen her macht das keinen Unterschied."
Möb...schau nochmal genau rein was du in deinem Call & Surf XS enthalten hast und was du im Complete Comfort XS erhälst.
Da gibt es schon so manche Unterschiede..sei es im positiven aber auch im negativen Sinne. 
Aber denke auch, wird so herum am Besten sein, wenn du wirklich nicht mehr als bisher ausgeben willst.


----------



## Z28LET (17. Juni 2013)

Sorry, mit den ganzen completes hier bin ich durcheinander gekommen. 
Mein Tarif heist complete mobil s. 

Leider gibt es keine passende Alternative mehr. 
Ich brauche z.B. keine flat in alle Netze, etwas mehr Datenvolumen wäre allerdings nett.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Handy durch Vertragsverlängerung*



Z28LET schrieb:


> Sorry, mit den ganzen completes hier bin ich durcheinander gekommen.
> Mein Tarif heist complete mobil s.
> 
> Leider gibt es keine passende Alternative mehr.
> Ich brauche z.B. keine flat in alle Netze, etwas mehr Datenvolumen wäre allerdings nett.



Was genau hat denn Dein Complete mobil S alles dabei? Und was zahlst Du dafür? Ich hab zB nen Call&Surf S, nicht "complete S", da ist aber nix mit Flat in alle Netze ^ nur Freiminuten, die für alle Netze gelten.

Mit dem Complete Comfort S hättest Du halt 100Min für alle Netze, ne SMS-Flat und 500MB Datenvolumen-Flat, für 12 Monate 25€ und dann 30€ *ohne* Handy.


----------



## Wendigo (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Handy durch Vertragsverlängerung*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Hast es noch nicht verstanden, wie ich es gemeint hatte...DU musst da selbst nichts verlängern. Das wurde schon erledigt.
> Weil du immer schreibst, das du deinen Vertrag also verlängerst.
> Darauf wollte ich nur hinaus.



Ja, schon klar. Werde aber schon mal mit der Telekom telefonieren und mal schauen.


----------



## Z28LET (17. Juni 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was genau hat denn Dein Complete mobil S alles dabei? Und was zahlst Du dafür? Ich hab zB nen Call&Surf S, nicht "complete S", da ist aber nix mit Flat in alle Netze ^ nur Freiminuten, die für alle Netze gelten.
> 
> Mit dem Complete Comfort S hättest Du halt 100Min für alle Netze, ne SMS-Flat und 500MB Datenvolumen-Flat, für 12 Monate 25€ und dann 30€ ohne Handy.



Regulär kostet der 39,95€. 
Ich zahle mit iPhone 5 für 2 Jahre rund 34,95€. ( 2 Jahre 10%Rabatt und kundenbonus)
Darin sind 120 min, SMS flat, 300 mb Daten mit 21mbits(!), hotspot flat und Weekend flat.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Handy durch Vertragsverlängerung*



Z28LET schrieb:


> Regulär kostet der 39,95€.
> Ich zahle mit iPhone 5 für 2 Jahre rund 34,95€. ( 2 Jahre 10%Rabatt und kundenbonus)
> Darin sind 120 min, SMS flat, 300 mb Daten mit 21mbits(!), hotspot flat und Weekend flat.


 Dann wäre doch der aktuelle Complete Comfort S passend für dich - der kostet sogar was weniger, hat fast gleichviele Minuten, dazu noch SMS-Flat und mehr Volumen. Oder ist es sehr wichtig, dass Du bis zu 21mbit hast (der CC S hat bis 16mbit) ? bzw. ist die Hotspot-Flat wichtig?


----------



## Z28LET (17. Juni 2013)

21mbit sind im LTE schon ganz nett. 

Hotspotflat, ebenfalls, macht Spaß und mit der hotspotapp einfach mal eingeloggt. Insbesondere mit dem kommenden WLAN to go!
SMS flat hab ich schon. 
Klar mehr Daten wären nett ist aber kein K.o Kriterium. 

Zählt man alles zusammen, ist der neue Tarif teurer.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Handy durch Vertragsverlängerung*



Z28LET schrieb:


> 21mbit sind im LTE schon ganz nett.
> 
> Hotspotflat, ebenfalls, macht Spaß und mit der hotspotapp einfach mal eingeloggt. Insbesondere mit dem kommenden WLAN to go!
> SMS flat hab ich schon.
> ...


 
Wo ist der neue Tarif teurer? Du hast nun 500 anstatt 300 mb Datenvolumen!
Dazu eine Flat zu Telekom + 100 weitere Frei Minuten in andere Netze. Dazu noch die SMS Flat.
Im alten Tarif hattest du bloß 120 freiminuten und 40 frei SMS gehabt. (wurde später zunächst als aktion als flat geändert)
Unterschied zwischen 16 und 21 mbits/ wirste im Alltag so oder so nicht bemerken. 
Hot Spot kannste du auch per HotSpot Pass nutzen.
Ansonsten wenn du auch Festnetz Kunde bist, hast du die HotSpot flat so oder so inklusive bzw kann hinzugebucht werden. Ansonsten fragste halt jemand der ne Hotspot flat hat und nutzt seine Login daten. Fertig. ^^

Zudem bekommst du, wenn du noch unter bzw noch 25 Jahre alt bist zusätzlich:
+ 50 Inklusivminuten
oder
+ 200 MB Highspeed-Volumen


----------



## Z28LET (18. Juni 2013)

Keine Sorge, wenn das iPhone sich in den grösseren Städten ins LTE Netz einlocht merkt man den Unterschied zum manchmal etwas volleren 3G. 
SMS flat hab ich ja jetzt auch schon!
Ich habe ja jetzt schon Probleme auf 120min im Monat zu kommen, was bringt mir dann ne flat?
Abgesehen davon, das ich am WE schon kostenlos ins Festnetz und ins t-mobil Netz telefoniere. 
Bleiben nur die 500 mb auf der haben Seite über...

Ich bleibe dabei, für mich sind die Tarife nicht besser geworden. 
Das ist mein persönlicher Fakt.

Btw, 25 hab ich schon etwas hinter mir.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (18. Juni 2013)

Z28LET schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, wenn das iPhone sich in den grösseren Städten ins LTE Netz einlocht merkt man den Unterschied zum manchmal etwas volleren 3G.
> SMS flat hab ich ja jetzt auch schon!
> Ich habe ja jetzt schon Probleme auf 120min im Monat zu kommen, was bringt mir dann ne flat?
> Abgesehen davon, das ich am WE schon kostenlos ins Festnetz und ins t-mobil Netz telefoniere.
> ...



Soweit so gut und auch ok, wenn du das so siehst. Wir sprachen aber darüber das du den neuen Tarif teurer findest als den älteren,  obwohl dieser hauptsächlich mehr bietet und noch dazu weniger kostet.

Auf der Haben Seite sind nicht nur die 500mb sondern eben auch die telekom flat jederzeit und nicht nur wie zuvor am Wochenende, nutzung des LTE Netzes und die SMS flat. Nochmal die gab es zuvor dank einer AKTION dazu, sonst waren es nur 40. ^^

Ob das jemand nutzt oder nicht, war ja hier erst einmal nicht die Frage. 

Wer besonders wenig  nutzt braucht auch nicht so einen Tarif, aber jetzt darüber meckern das zu viel drinnen ist?


----------



## Wendigo (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Handy durch Vertragsverlängerung*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Soweit so gut und auch ok, wenn du das so siehst. Wir sprachen aber darüber das du den neuen Tarif teurer findest als den älteren,  obwohl dieser hauptsächlich mehr bietet und noch dazu weniger kostet.
> 
> Auf der Haben Seite sind nicht nur die 500mb sondern eben auch die telekom flat jederzeit und nicht nur wie zuvor am Wochenende, nutzung des LTE Netzes und die SMS flat. Nochmal die gab es zuvor dank einer AKTION dazu, sonst waren es nur 40. ^^
> 
> ...



Als was arbeitest du eigentlich bei der Telekom?


----------



## HGHarti (18. Juni 2013)

Hatte letztes Jahr auch diesen D1 mit 300MB 120 min Flat und 40 Sms und als Telekom Kunde für 35 € im Monat mit S3 für einmalig 1 €.Mein Bruder hat einen alten Vertrag von mir der schon ueber 10 Jahre alt ist und er ZAHLT irgendwas um die 16 € im Monat mit 60 frei Min 300MB Flat aber ohne Handy.
Da heist es erst mal verhandeln und dann auf 24 Monate hoch rechnen.
Mein vertrag ist erst einmal Gekündigt und dann schauen wir nächstes Jahr mal was so geht.Entweder noch verlängern oder neuer Vertrag


----------



## Z28LET (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Handy durch Vertragsverlängerung*

Meckern auf hohem niveau. 
Man muss halt schauen, das die Daten zu einem passen. 
Leider sieht es bei anderen Anbietern ja nicht wirklich besser aus. Hatte seinerzeit auch mal bei Vodafone und O2 geschaut. 
O2 fiel aber dann wegen dem Netz raus, ausserdem hat in meinem Bekanntenkreis, soweit ich mich entsinnen kann keiner O2. 

Vodafone, wäre noch ok, aber deren Vertragspolitik/daten sind seinerzeit noch unpassender gewesen.

Und dann kam das iPhone raus, daher bin ich dann mit nem einigermassen passenden Tarif zur Telekom. 

Nichts desto trotz, sollte man nicht blindlinks einen Vertrag nehmen, bei dem man die Hälfte nicht nutzt.
Und oft ist es so, dass ältere Vertragsgefüge besser zum eigenen Nutzerverhalten gepasst haben. 

Ansonsten ist halt auch immer ein guter Tipp, erst mal zu nem Prepaidanbieter zu gehen und dann zu schauen wie es passt.
Wenn es nicht passt, monatlich kündbar und zum Premiumanbieter zurück! 

Wiechtiger Tipp ist auch immer, seinen Vertrag genau zu kennen. 
Vorallem die Kündigungsfristen, wie wir jetzt wieder gesehen haben.


----------



## Dennisth (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Handy durch Vertragsverlängerung*

Hallo,

ich würde noch 1&1 (All-Net-Flat | Handytarife günstig online ab 19,99 € bei 1&1) in den Raum werfen. Das ist ja Vodafone-Netz also auch sehr gut.

Da gibt es dann eine Handy-Flat in alle Netze und wenn man eine SMS-Flat braucht eine für 30 € im Monat.

Wenn du aber ein Handy dazu willst, werden die Tarife immer 10 € teurer + Einmalig Geld fürs Handy. Die All-Net-Flat-Plus z. B. für 39,99 € im Monat mit einem S3 für 0 € oder dem S4 für einmalig 50 €. Dann hast du aber alles was du brauchst


----------



## majinvegeta20 (18. Juni 2013)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Als was arbeitest du eigentlich bei der Telekom?



Bin hier in einem pc forum...glaub da muss ich nichts persönliches ausquatschen. 
Aber wer 1&1 zusammen zählen kann, der sollte eigentlich schon allein drauf kommen. PC forum und so...


----------



## Deadrevils (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Handy durch Vertragsverlängerung*

Ich habe auch bei 1und1 verlängert.

Zahle 50,00 EUR und habe Gratis ein Galaxy S4 bekommen. Ohne Anzahlung, aber in den 50 EUR sind die 10 EUR / Monat fürs Handy mit drin.

-SMS-Flat
-Alle Netzte Flat
-Festnetz Flat
-2.000 MB Datenvolumen
-D-Netz 


Finde, das ist ein fairer Preis, auch wegen den 2 GB Datenvolumen...


----------



## Wendigo (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Handy durch Vertragsverlängerung*

Meine Freundin hat 1 & 1 und ich finds nicht so berauschend. Grad was der Empfang bzw. das Netz angeht, bin ich bei der Telekom besser aufgehoben.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (24. Juni 2013)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Meine Freundin hat 1 & 1 und ich finds nicht so berauschend. Grad was der Empfang bzw. das Netz angeht, bin ich bei der Telekom besser aufgehoben.



Naja nutzen das Vodafone Netz, also nicht grad sooooooooo schlecht.


----------



## keinnick (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Handy durch Vertragsverlängerung*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Dann kauf dir lieber das Handy so und nimm den Comfort S ohne Handy für ca 27 Euro.
> Wenn dir das auch noch zu teuer ist, dann musst du wohl den Anbieter wechseln. Das beste Netz hat halt seinen Preis.



Wenn ich kein Handy dazu nehme, und das mache ich seit Jahren so, werde ich sicher keine 27 Euro für einen Tarif mit dem Leistungsumfang und der Laufzeit zahlen. Ich bin bei Congstar, das ist günstiger, die haben keine Vertragslaufzeit und haben ja dann wohl auch das "beste Netz"?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (25. Juni 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Wenn ich kein Handy dazu nehme, und das mache ich seit Jahren so, werde ich sicher keine 27 Euro für einen Tarif mit dem Leistungsumfang und der Laufzeit zahlen. Ich bin bei Congstar, das ist günstiger, die haben keine Vertragslaufzeit und haben ja dann wohl auch das "beste Netz"?



Kein kostenloser Service, keine Shops, kein LTE, keine Hotspots, kein... 

Du sparst halt dafür auch woanders.
Nur weil du das nicht brauchst, heißt das nicht automatisch das andere das auch ncht brauchen. 

So nebenbei...die Option Congstar hatte ich ihm genauso angeboten. Kommst also ein bissel spät mit deinem Post.


----------



## Z28LET (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neues Handy durch Vertragsverlängerung*

Nun ja, LTE und Hotspot sind in den 27€ der Telekom auch nicht drin. 
Shops, ja, könnte den ein oder anderen stören. 
Service, der beste Service ist natürlich der, den man nicht braucht. 

Btw, bei Prepaid hat man ja meist 1 Monat Kündigungsfrist, wenn man mit irgendwas unzufrieden ist, Service, schlechte Internetpräsens, sonst was, dann kündigt man.
Fertig ab.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (26. Juni 2013)

Z28LET schrieb:


> Nun ja, LTE und Hotspot sind in den 27€ der Telekom auch nicht drin.
> Shops, ja, könnte den ein oder anderen stören.
> Service, der beste Service ist natürlich der, den man nicht braucht.
> 
> ...



Es ging viel eher darum, das du auf diese Services bei Bedarf jederzeit zugreifen kannst. Da ist erst einmal gar nicht gefragt, ob dieses schon vornherein bei den einen oder anderen Tarif schon mit dabei ist oder halt noch dazugebucht werden muss. 
Allein das du hier die Wahl hast macht den Unterschied aus.

Wer das alles natürlich von vorn herein nicht benötigt,  soll halt Prepaid nehmen. Aber dann auch nicht sagen dass das andere unsinnig ist, nur weil man persönlich darauf verzichten kann.


----------

